

Built in Manchester - bilawal
http://www.builtinmcr.com/

======
dustinupdyke
Thoroughly enjoyed visiting Manchester years ago, seemed it had a vibrant
community even back then.

I humbly submit another industrial town:
[http://builtinpgh.com](http://builtinpgh.com)

~~~
bilawal
Thanks for the kind words. Pittsburgh's tech scene looks pretty awesome.

